# deer lift for truck



## jeffg9000 (Jan 23, 2010)

Last year i was alone at my stand and shot a nice buck but i could not lift it in the truck on my own, i came up with a plan to not do this again., i though if i used the hooks in my bed next to the cab i would be about to but a chain and in the middle but a pully and some rope to ease the deer over the tailgate and in to the bed. its not to effective. So i am asking if any of you know or have any ideas. I did not want to add some thing permiment to the truck but i dont mind making it work for the season. So let me have it !!!!


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

jeffg9000 said:


> Last year i was alone at my stand and shot a nice buck but i could not lift it in the truck on my own, i came up with a plan to not do this again., i though if i used the hooks in my bed next to the cab i would be about to but a chain and in the middle but a pully and some rope to ease the deer over the tailgate and in to the bed. its not to effective. So i am asking if any of you know or have any ideas. I did not want to add some thing permiment to the truck but i dont mind making it work for the season. So let me have it !!!!


I am going to be making a hoist system that goes in my ball hitch here in the next few weeks. I know there is one in Cabela's and elsewhere, but they are pricey. Basically, it will be made of two inch square tube, with be two piece, and detachable. It will have a hoist at the top to lift game.

I am building it for my upcoming antelope/mulie hunt out west. When we get an animal back to the truck via game cart, it will allow us to hang, skin, and quarter much easier than on the ground. 

Here is the one in Cabelas, used for hoisting and for loading in the pickup: http://cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ...abelas/en/common/search/search-box.jsp.form23


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

Also, perhaps your idea with using your bed hooks would work, if you had a simple wood/steel/aluminum ramp for the deer to slide up when cranked up?


----------



## gmark (Jun 15, 2010)

*Trailer Hitch?*

If you have a trailer hitch some standard 2" square tubing will work. (off top of head) 12-18" section to fit in receiver [hole drilled for hitch pin] 
an 8' section vertically
a 16" section on top....drill hole about 2" from end to place eyebolt (or whatever) through 
{yes...weld pieces together} : )

would look something like:


----------



## Craig B. (Apr 7, 2010)

Here is one I made a few years ago that fits in a receiver hitch. It is made of 2 3/8 drill pipe with a boat winch and a pulley on top. The top can spin around to put something in the truck if needed. I used a larger pipe as a sleeve on the outside of the upper piece and a smaller pipe inside the lower piece. Total height from the ground to the top is ten feet. 

This is the only photo I have and the top is cut off the picture.


----------



## MR Pilsner (Apr 17, 2009)

all you need is two 8' 2x4's. Drag animal to the truck, prop the planks from the tail gate to the ground, drag animal up the base of the planks a foot or so, grab ends of the planks like wheel barrow handles, lift with your legs and slide into the truck bed. Has worked for me on a couple of occasions, like you I can not man handle it in on my own.

Cheap, simple, and it works


----------



## zztop1026 (Jan 1, 2005)

jeffg9000 said:


> Last year i was alone at my stand and shot a nice buck but i could not lift it in the truck on my own, i came up with a plan to not do this again., i though if i used the hooks in my bed next to the cab i would be about to but a chain and in the middle but a pully and some rope to ease the deer over the tailgate and in to the bed. its not to effective. So i am asking if any of you know or have any ideas. I did not want to add some thing permiment to the truck but i dont mind making it work for the season. So let me have it !!!!


sheet of plywood and block and tackle or come a long. slide the plywood out the back to make a ramp winch deer to the top then winch the whole thing (plywood and deer together) into the bed. you might have to rig a strap to hold the deer to the plywood but that shouldn't take much. also i've used two ropes to load deer.put both around the neck and over a limb drag the deer up in the air with one rope to your truck then tie it off with the other to a tree, take the rope off your truck and then back your truck under the deer undo the knot and he's loaded. Good luck ZZ


----------



## booppr (Nov 24, 2006)

*How about this*

Grab a sheet of the cheepest plywood you can find and that you trust to hold the deers weight, tie it to the back hooks in your bedto make a ramp into the bed of your truck Use the chain from one hook to the other in the bed ofyoyr truck then find a single pulley (one that only takes one strand of rope. One end of the rope to your deer, then loop it through the pulley that is attached to the center of the chain and ti the other end to a big tree ot something stationary. Then get in your truck and pull foreward.... The deer goes up the ramp in the back of you truck and all yy have to do is remove the plywood then back enough to untie the rope from the tree and away you go. It sounds drawn out but it's really simple, if you have a good strong rope


----------



## throwssticks (Feb 12, 2009)

you can use your tail gate as a ramp


----------

